# electrofied / electrocuted prop body on a table



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

------Torture Factory Theme-----

There are obvious things to do...strobes, sound maybe a little smoke/fog; but those can be relatively easy to accomodate...

My problem is the "fully charged" body that I want to shake-rattle-n-roll right on the experiment table... hands feet strapped in to keep it held down a bit...but I really want it to go bonkers. 

I'm thinking a motor with a threaded rod and "cams" to get it hoppin'....I'm not too sure if a wiper motor is gonna spin fast enough, but i just dont know... 

OH...electric is the way to go here... i dont have compressors and/or air tanks... 

Any ideas??


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*cams*

You might try using one motor. Likely gearmotor with rpm say 120. Use three long shafts. You could use tubing for the shafts. The motor is connected to the center shaft and use pulleys and gillmer belts to run the outside shafts. Align the shats to run down the spine and down each mid shoulder and leg. Now just put cams at the head, mid back, pelvis. Outside shafts, shoulder, hip, thigh, knee, ankle. Cams will be set at different points and this guy will be shakin like nobody's business. You will need to place some flat pads at the cam locations.

What do you think?


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

still trying to sketch up your idea.... but I'm a bit confused....

I'm an idiot (aka rookie) when it comes to props. Making a smoke breathing dragon out of a christmas angel is easy....this, not SO much.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Oooooooorrrr...How about this idea:

creating a body first.... 
-two (unequal) eliptical hoops out of small (1/4") square aluminum - one for the shoulder and one for the hips.
-use a +/- 30" long angle piece to use as a "spine" to connect the hoops. (at opposite ends of the spine) - ...how to connect?? welding?? (neighbor is a welder - but would prefer to find another means)
-"hang" the motor at the midpoint by hose clamps. (again, might have to weld this to make sure it doesnt go anywhere.

Now, to make it shake like a bazillion volts are running thru it, I'm thinking to attach a "cam" (that is weighted on one side) to the motor. There *might* be a clearance issue with the "spine", so this will have to be a trial-fit/weight deal...

Sooo.... back to the motor... will a windshield wiper motor provide enough "action" for this or should I be looking toward something else??

A two-speed would be ideal, that way the victim could be trying to escape (look alive) and then when switched to TURBO, would spaz-out....

Sketch coming soon......


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

thinking about the last option... the hoops would need to be pretty flexible to get the body to "hop" in an irregular manor.... Maybe the 1/4" would be too stiff? ?? .. maybe curl up an old fishing rod?? (or similar fiberglass tube.???)

OOOR.. instead of using complete 'hoops' ... use a "C"-shape.... where the tips would also bounce and rattle on the "table" helping with sound effects...

OH...and I'll be adding this somewhere in the scene!!
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6405


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Look forward to your sketch.*

Your hoop idea sounds good. Not sure if you will get all the movement you are looking for. We will see. Don't think a wiper motor is going to give you the rapid jerking your looking for. I think you will need more RPM. Think about your windshield wipers on the fastest setting. Will that cadence of movement meet your needs?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Why not wire ordinary power drills in? One for the base of the trunk and one for the shoulders. Plugged into the same power socket and maybe each one running at slightly diffferent speeds with the trigger held in with a plastic tie.

All you have to do is thread a bolt and locking nuts thru the centre of a circular piece of plywood and then have an arm coming off the edge of the ply to agitate the body - obviously the arm has to be loose on the plywood so just drill an oversize hole in the arm and use a few greased washers with whatever bolt you use to hold the arm on.

As the plywood circle turns, the arm will agitate up and down.

The whole thing can be triggered by a PIR security light.


----------



## haunted1 (Oct 3, 2007)

fritz42_male said:


> Why not wire ordinary power drills in? One for the base of the trunk and one for the shoulders. Plugged into the same power socket and maybe each one running at slightly diffferent speeds with the trigger held in with a plastic tie.
> 
> All you have to do is thread a bolt and locking nuts thru the centre of a circular piece of plywood and then have an arm coming off the edge of the ply to agitate the body - obviously the arm has to be loose on the plywood so just drill an oversize hole in the arm and use a few greased washers with whatever bolt you use to hold the arm on.
> 
> ...


This idea makes the most sense to me. Use two small drills with a piece of circular wood attached to the end, the wood acts as a cam with an offset piece of PVC attaching the "cam" to a longer piece of PVC or wood attached to the body. Plus, electric drills add good sound effects to the Electricity.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Yup - looks good to me and 2 drills with different speeds will give it a very random movement.


----------

